# Mojo dove



## Nick Roehl

I use one and it works like a charm. Last year I even had a dove hump the mojo. J/K but whatever it was doing to the mojo was quit unnatural. I can't wait to get out.


----------



## drjongy

My buddy bought one so we're going to give it a try this year. Just yesterday I picked up a wind-operated spinning wing dove at Scheels for 10 bucks, so I figured I can'[t get hurt by that too much if it doesn't work.


----------



## Springer

The only problem with the wind powered ones it that it seems to calm down when it starts getting to the end of shooting time and the birds are really flying. But like you say it's only $10 we've all wasted more that than on just about everything.


----------



## mallard_molester

i also bought one today, do you just stick it down in the ground, i mean the stake is only 12 inches long, or do you stick it up in the air more somehow??


----------



## bud69652

I made my own pole. It's about 4 feet high and works great.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

So how well do those wind powered ones work?

Where do you guys ussually stick your mojo dove decoys? In fields, near water holes, or trees? What seems to work best?


----------



## drjongy

Wind powered spin real good in the wind, but usually around sunset when the shooting is the best the wind is down, so I would get a battery powered one.

We usually put them in the ground on a high stake...too much trouble trying to get them in a tree. Putting them on a fence line works as well.


----------



## medic427

mallard_molester said:


> i also bought one today, do you just stick it down in the ground, i mean the stake is only 12 inches long, or do you stick it up in the air more somehow??


I have two that i use and what i have done is shaped a doll rod to fit in the stake they give you and i keep the dove about six inchs above the sunflowers. Works like a charm.


----------

